# Help choosing filter please



## Martin Osmond (19 Dec 2012)

Looking for an external for my rio 125,think i have narrowed it down to eiter aquaone aquis 1250,
tetratec ex1200 or tmc v2 400. I'm open to suggestions if there are any others i should consider.

Or

Would i be better running 2 smaller filters that combined equal the same sort of turnover as one of the above??

Thanks in advance


----------



## Westyggx (19 Dec 2012)

Martin Osmond said:


> Looking for an external for my rio 125,think i have narrowed it down to eiter aquaone aquis 1250,
> tetra ex1200 or tmc v2 400. I'm open to suggestions if there are any others i should consider.
> 
> Or
> ...


 
I ran an EX1200 on my 125. I now have an Eheim 2078 though.


----------



## Garuf (19 Dec 2012)

As someone who has an ex1200 and the jbl e1500, I would say go for the e1500 for that size of tank. It's a touch more powerful and uses less electricity otherwise the two are essentially identical.


----------



## Matt Warner (19 Dec 2012)

The bigger the better really really mate!


----------



## LancsRick (19 Dec 2012)

I'm running a pair of JBL e901's on my RIO 180, and I've got to say that they're absolutely brilliant. On my Trigon I've got a pair of Eheim 2217 (Classics) - they're good, but not a patch on the JBL's for being easy to work on.

Depending on what media you are intending to use, don't underestimate how much of a benefit media baskets are when you come to do maintenance! I'm also a fan of going down the dual filter route. It costs a bit more, and it means you need a bigger aperture in the tank lid for piping, but you get a lot of flexibility for flow setup then, and you also have some redundancy. It also gives you plentiful seeded media for sorting out other tanks!


----------



## linkinruss (21 Dec 2012)

I'm running a Juwel Lido 120 and have the Eheim Ecco Pro 200.
Admittedly it was a rush purchase but so far (had it for 2 months) it's been chugging along nicely.
It's quiet and I've only done one clean (to remove the carbon pad).

The only thing I don't like about it is that it didnt come with an adjustable out flow nozzle - I think they did provide this on earlier models, but not anymore.
So I'm running the internal/external together and only uses 5 watts!


----------



## Martin Osmond (21 Dec 2012)

cheers mate, it's a similar size tank, at least in volume, so will take a look


----------



## Garuf (21 Dec 2012)

I agree lancsrick, I've got a 2213 and had a 2224 and I would pick the JBLS over them every time excellent filters and absolute great value.


----------



## Martin Osmond (21 Dec 2012)

Garuf said:


> I agree lancsrick, I've got a 2213 and had a 2224 and I would pick the JBLS over them every time excellent filters and absolute great value.


 
so u would recommend the jbl cristalprofi? 1500 size?


----------



## Antipofish (21 Dec 2012)

I would choose the e1501 over the e1500.  Stated flow is marginally lower but the power consumption is also 40% lower !!!  The Tetratec is a reasonable choice too, but the JBL is definitely a better option.  Alternatively consider the Eheim 2075 which can be bought online from german sites for only a small bit more.  Discount the Aqua One from your choices though.  They get noisey more than most and I found the flow rate on the one that came with my AQ1 fishtank to be utterly abominable.

The e1501 is EUR 132.90 here.  You then deduct 10% for your first purchase making it EUR 119.60 and delivery is free of charge.  I bought my Eheim here and it arrived within 36 hours (that wont happen over Christmas of course).  By the way, thats EUROS !!!  So its only £97.45


----------



## Palm Tree (22 Dec 2012)

I argree with the above, jbl make great filters I would either go with the E1500, 2 E900's or 2 E700's. Any would work and give you 10x turnover.


----------



## jonnysutton11 (29 Dec 2012)

i have a EFX 400 on my 210 L litre tank . great flow from them and there not expensive at all . you also get 4 year guarantee with them


----------



## LancsRick (30 Dec 2012)

Just bought another JBL filter today - cheaper than the Eheim, larger media volume, and has media baskets. I'm definitely a convert!


----------

